# selling essential oils??



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I keep having people ask for essential oils for sale. They especially ask for eucalyptus. does anyone here sell small bottles of EO to customers? IF so how do you bottle? Where do you get the bottles? I am thinking small glass bottles that are brown.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I do it only when people ask. Not really something I want to add to my table. I use 1 ounce glass amber bottles with the orifice reducer.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I do. I was asked so many times, I ordered amber glass 30 ml bottles with the lids with the orifice reducer. I sell peppermint, tea tree, rosemary, patchouli and lavender. Maybe I need to add eucalyptus. Surprised me at how many I sell. Not a large percent of my sales but enough to pay for the entire pound of EO so it reduces my costs for ingredients. Easy to package. Label states the obvious and packaged by info. Shrink wrap and I keep a partial bottle for sniffing.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LaNell,
Thanks for the info. Where do you get the bottles/reducers?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I found the best price for a small amount at Wholesalesuppliesplus.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's where I purchased mine as well.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I recently saw eos in a booth at a craft sale. I can't even remember what else they sold (I know it wasn't soap). They had about 10 different eos.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Bumping this.

I did get the bottles from WSP, .5 oz because they had the best price. I talked to the girl and she said I could put the orafice reducer in if I took the plastic liner out. Now, where do I get the orafice reducer. Not sure how to purchase these to make sure they fit the bottle. 
the size is 28/400. I guess I go by that. But what size hole do I need?

I have enough requests for this, i think it could pay for some essential oils for soap. 

How would you label this?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got the .5 oz amber bottles but I got mine at SKS and they came with the orifice reducer. I'm going to bottle some up this week and take them to our show on Saturday.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The bottles I got from WSP had the orifice reducer in the lid already.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LaNell, What size did you get?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

They are 1 oz but marketed as 30 ml bottles which is almost the same.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been investigating doing the same thing. I have several bottles around here, purchased before I started making soap that are all .5 oz with orifice reducers so they don't spill. I found some online with lids for less than $1 each. I checked the local health food store Sunday to see what they are pricing oils at and it does vary. Eucalyptus is a less expensive one at like $6 bucks for .5 oz. Lavender and patchouli were around $15 I think.....for .5 oz!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

In the doctors office for a horrid spider bite on Friday. The nurses had peppermint oil and were sniffing it . Looked like .5. They said it reduced the feeling of nausea and menopause. The price was 6.95 and it was cut with something. I could take deep sniff and not feel any tingle like I do with my peppermint.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I know my frankenscense is cut with jojoba oil, otherwise I could never have afforded it from the health food store! It still smells wonderful but I just ordered an ounce of the real stuff from NDA, along with Myrhh and can't wait to compare them. Cutting the oils will usually mean people can apply them directly to their skin, where with uncut oils, they cannot. 

Hope the spider bite gets better. Yikes!


----------

